# Just looking to buy small speakers



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 29, 2014)

Howdy lads.

I just want to buy small speakers. Something for my laptop while watching films, youtube and some music.

I'm currently looking at these:http://www.hifihut.ie/yamaha-nsbp101-bookshelf-speakers-piano-black-nsbp101bk.html

But do I need an AMP for them??? I can't find information about them if they are active or passive??

Now when it comes to small, these are what I was going for until those yamahas came out of no where 
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Krator-Neso-...mputing_Speakers&hash=item27db5c966a#shpCntId
They are vastly cheaper but it was what I was going to buy anyway, seems a bit expensive for what it offers to :/

maybe these ones?
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Krator-Neso-...omeAudioHiFi_HiFiSpeakers&hash=item3f31865438

If the yamaha's are passive, I will buy these unless told otherwise:
http://www.dabs.ie/products/microlab-b70-stereo-speakers---20w-rms-93B7.html?src=3

What do yee lads think??


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 29, 2014)

The Yamaha's are definitely passive.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Oct 29, 2014)

99% sure they are passive, 6 Ohm is the input impedance, for active speakers it would have been in the k Ohm range

damd ninjas, getting a TA2020 or TA2024 amp is a good option for them i think


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 30, 2014)

That's a Shame! They're at such an attractive price too. Those amps, are they around 30 euro?
http://m.ebay.ie/itm/361094907119?nav=SEARCH

Or 

http://m.ebay.ie/itm/221396850784?nav=SEARCH

Or am I looking to spend more than 30??


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 30, 2014)

You're prolly better off just grabbing those Microlabs.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 30, 2014)

should do the trick, gotta love this 





> which uses strategically placed pieces of a composite material


. But yes you going need a amp for them and there are small ones around just don't know if you be able to get your hands on one being from ROI.

Yes some thing like that you posted just not to sure about brand.  And normaly brand name speakers like Kenwood, Yamaha, ONKYO and all the rest normally suck although your not going get much out of some hting so small and be a hell load better than the laptop speakers anyways.

That chip on the second link, it going get toasty and dont look like it has any sort of cooling.

If any of those 2 i would go for your 1st link as at least it looks like it's got a heatsink were most needed.
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/361094907119

Ask the seller what ampage is required from the 12v power supply you need too.

EDIT: you could opt for some thing like this
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Pyle-Pro-Aud...t=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item462a10c51a


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 30, 2014)

Bit overkill AsRock... I mean he just needs some speakers for his Lappy...


----------



## twilyth (Oct 30, 2014)

Used audio equipment tends to be pretty cheap - unless you don't like the idea of buying something used.  You can probably get a standard integrated stereo amp used for peanuts.  As long as it has HDMI inputs, just connect the receiver between the computer and monitor and you will get pure digital sound from your video card.  Then you can have your pick of passive speakers and you can get great deals on these used.

If you have a sound card and can go with an older receiver that only has analog inputs, you can probably get an even better deal.  My old Onkyo receiver lasted forever before I finally upgraded, so an old system from a solid manufacturer like that should hold up well even if it's pretty old.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 30, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> Bit overkill AsRock... I mean he just needs some speakers for his Lappy...



depends what you want out of it although it depennds on how good the laptop is too, i just picked up a Yamaha RX-V375 for $60 so  twilyth a great idea too. If you pass the audio the hdmi direct with out going though it's onboard might sound as good as it should.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 30, 2014)

AsRock said:


> depends what you want out of it although it depennds on how good the laptop is too, i just picked up a Yamaha RX-V375 for $60 so  twilyth a great idea too. If you pass the audio the hdmi direct with out going though it's onboard might sound as good as it should.



Thread title was "Just looking to buy some small speakers" He was looking at €30 setups...


----------



## twilyth (Oct 30, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> Thread title was "Just looking to buy some small speakers" He was looking at €30 setups...


That's true, but once you start talking about buying higher end amplified speakers or passives with an external amp, you're sort of moving away from that anyway.  Decent amplified speakers aren't going to be all that tiny or cheap.  And if you're thinking about getting an amp, you may as well go the whole 9 yards and get an integrated receiver - assuming you can get something used for a few bucks more.

You're really talking about a semi-permanent installation at that point so why not get something that's going to sound a lot better and probably not end up cost very much more?


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 30, 2014)

It's for his laptop for watching movies...


----------



## twilyth (Oct 30, 2014)

Right, I get it and I see what you're saying.  But let me give you an example of what a high end "PC audio system" looks like and then you can be the judge - http://www.nhthifi.com/SuperPower-2-1-Desktop-System_2?sc=12&category=3781







That includes amplified 2way speakers and sub plus an attenuator.  Granted it retails for over $700 but it's marketed as a consumer PC audio setup.

So really the bottom line is what quality of sound do he want for his money - because if he wants moderately good sound that's going to even come close to what you would get from a real audio system, it's going to a) cost a boatload of money and b) not be much different in terms of size from just going with normal hifi.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm fully aware of high end options but he is just looking for a pair of powered speakers to watch some movies on his laptop not a freaking home theatre(He already has one of those)


----------



## twilyth (Oct 30, 2014)

I didn't know that.  So why not use the home theater system, especially if it's for watching movies?  I'm assuming it's because he wants to use it in a different location then, but in that case, it would seem to me you would want to go with something portable like headphones - not amplified speakers.  I guess we'll find out when he's back on line.


----------



## flmatter (Oct 30, 2014)

M-Audio BX5 Carbon, good set of JBL or Harmon Kardon's. I like the M-Audio line up and have an older set at work that rocks.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 30, 2014)

Just get one of those all in one USB options that hold a battery for power

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...aptop_speakers_usb-_-19S-004U-00001-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16855773002

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836116055

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16855585001


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses lads ^^ I didn't quite expect so much to read in the morning!
Firstly lads I do own a home theatre setup for the living room and it sounds fabtastic! I won't be using that with my laptop though!

Secondly, I have headphones which are the Beyerdynamics DT 990 250 ohm with fiio e07k + e09k. I use them for gaming and they're amazing!

Now all I want is a small laptop setup that sounds great! Obviously it won't sounds very good but I have my headphones for higher quality audio listening when needed.

Sadly since those Yamaha speakers are passive, I may have to pass up on those :/ I don't want to spend loads on a laptop setup.

I think those microlabs will do the job?
Or does anyone own a decent 2.0 setup which you'd recommend?

I'm still sad about those Yamaha's though!

Edit: what about these: http://m.ebay.ie/itm/231220610284?nav=SEARCH


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 30, 2014)

I still say the Microlab would do the job but those Trevi look a bit nicer but then they are alot more too. They have a 3.5mm connector so no issues plugging them into your Lappy either


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah, you know I think I will just go with them microlabs. They're affordable and decent specs.
I can't find anything better than these on eBay at all! It seems that I'm left with one choice ^^


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry lads I just found another system that I'm interested in buying as they are affordable and big enough to give decent sound.
http://www.pixmania.ie/pc-speakers/genius-sp-hf1800a-2-0-speakers-black/10077107-a.html

Would yee recommend this over the microlabs?


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 30, 2014)

I dunno about those ones.  I did find a vid of them tho.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah I watched that video and they seem pretty good for the money. They are a bit big for my actual needs but I do like 3-way systems 
I'm leaning towards buying them tomorrow unless I or someone else finds something better 

I have also been checking out two other cheap speakers as they are pretty attractive looking and seem to have decent build quality but the overall wattage is VERY low :/
What would yee say about them?

http://www.amazon.de/Hama-00052809-PC-Lautsprecher-I-340/dp/B0028WFBFM
goes for 35 on ebay.

or

*Philips SPA20/12 USB Speakers*
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0093IZUKA/?tag=tec053-21
goes for 29 on ebay.

Seems to be overpriced on ebay so I dunno if I should even bother looking into them...

Edit: Link didn't seem to work...


----------



## twilyth (Oct 30, 2014)

If you just want sound that's better than the lappie speakers and don't want to sacrifice portability, maybe something smaller would be a good choice - http://www.cnet.com/pictures/best-portable-laptop-speakers-photos/


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 31, 2014)

Microlabs still get my vote


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 1, 2014)

I think I will settle with the Genius HF1800A! Reviews seem good and the price is certainly very good ^^

But my girlfriend has suggested that she would buy me the M-Audio AV40 for christmas if I were to wait instead of getting lower quality speakers. I'm interested in this offer 
But would I be better off actually buying something better than those M-audio speakers?

Or should I just forget it and just get the Genius or microlabs?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 1, 2014)

Free speakers are free.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 1, 2014)

That's what I was thinking 
I might just accept the christmas proposal ^^


----------



## flmatter (Nov 1, 2014)

well with xmas less then 60 days away, I would wait and get the M-Audio's. Cheap is good but free awesome!


----------



## AsRock (Nov 1, 2014)

WhiteNoise said:


> Free speakers are free.



Not when your wife\GF gets them lol.  You better be on the look out and be extra smart or some one be in the dog house ha.

Yeah i had seen some m-audio ones on ebay they should do the job just fine.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 1, 2014)

I have two JBL 2.1 systems called *Creature-II*. They develop good bass and crisp highs. You can find them for a decent price if you look around a little.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 2, 2014)

hehe yeah that's right! I better be very careful as I don't want any trouble from the missus after her buying them for me :L

Those creature II speakers are actually very nice and would suit very well I must say. I will consider them and watch some reviews and they're a good price on ebay too.


Here's another question I have though, I currently own a Genius 6000 5.1 speaker system but I have it set up downstairs as stereo and currenly the centre and 2 fronts or rear which ever ya wanna call them are laying around doing nothing.
I was thinking, could I buy a subwoofer and just connect them up to it? Or would I need the exact same subwoofer to work with them?

The speakers themselves are okay and sound pretty good. Much better than the microlab 2.1 system I currently use in my bedroom 

Drivers :
Subwoofer: 8” 6 ohm woofer
Front Speaker: 4” 8 ohm Full Range and 1” 8 ohm Dom
e Tweeter
Rear Speaker: 4” 8 ohm Full Range and 1” 8 ohm Dome
Tweeter
Center: Two 4” 4 ohm Full Range
and 1” 8 ohm Tweeter

The sub is rated at 100W and the speakers are 20W each.

So what do yee say? Get a new sub? or nah!


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 2, 2014)

IDK the answer to that. 

I like to keep it simple when I can,.....so I have a Bose 3-2-1 system in my bedroom for the 46" TV.
I have the two JBL Creature-II systems on a couple of PCs, and I'm thinking of getting some JBL Creature-III speakers (new product) for my wife to use.

I do have an Onkyo HT-S3500 5.1-Channel Home Theater Speaker/Receiver system that I bought a few years ago, but I never liked it like I do the Bose 3-2-1 setup. So it's setup in the garage with a Sony BD player for movies.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 10, 2014)

Well lads, I just want to let yee know that I've decided on buying a different system than what we've been looking at.

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00G58Y7NC/?tag=tec053-21
They are the Acoustic Solutions 20W wooden speakers and so far they're pretty good.
I wasn't expecting them to sound this good but I'm very pleased ^^

I have them hooked up to my laptop so far and they sound very good also! I tried using them with Razers surround sound tool for the EQ settings and it really adds to the bass when needed so I'm also pleased with that!

It also works with my FIIO E07K headphone amp and is still VERY loud and also adds some extra bass and treble to it when lacking 

I'm a happy camper so I am!


----------



## Darcy (Nov 11, 2014)

yamaha is good positive, you can have a try.


Nokia X Hülle


----------



## freeleacher (Nov 11, 2014)

I say
Corsair Gaming Audio Series SP2500 High-Power 2.1 PC
I use them on my tv I give them 9/10









Or Acoustic Energy Aego M
Got my son these for his pc
http://www.acoustic-energy.co.uk/#!aego/cgnd










Both push out a lot more sound than you would expect considering the size and price.

You may aswell enjoy what your listening to because life is short.


----------



## tecophile (Nov 21, 2014)

I use Audio engine 2+ . Its the best under $300 laptop speakers you can get hold of ..


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 21, 2014)

Sigh...Way to necro a thread where the OP already bought his speakers...


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 22, 2014)

Yes yes lads! They're all lovely speakers that I certainly would love to own! but I gave myself a budget and had to stick by it and am very pleased with what I bought ^^


----------



## Muhad (Nov 24, 2014)

I purchased these http://www.bestbuy.com/site/bose-co...iece/8864513.p?id=1218918122908&skuId=8864513 for my wife.
They are surprisingly good.    The supplied stereo cable that goes between the computer and right speaker is a little on the short side.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 25, 2014)

Those do look pretty nice I must say, Not a fan of that brand but they do seem decent!


----------

